# 2.5.6



## tbsteph (May 3, 2009)

My Kindle 2 (Sprint) just updated to 2.56 (via whispernet).  After a quick look, do not see any changes.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

Maybe it's an update just for the old U.S only K2?  My K2i is still on 2.5.4.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

After reading this, I turned on my K2us Whispernet and mine updated to 2.5.6 also.


----------



## stormmaster (Jun 12, 2010)

It could be a bugfix for anything they found after the DXg released. My DXg came with 2.5.5. I checked my K2i, and it was still at 2.5.3. I'll leave WN on and see if I get anything.


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

I just got 2.5.6 on my K2 US.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

This morning I was having some problems while downloading several books from my archives. After my K2 US seemed to be completely frozen I restarted it. I checked the version after the restart and it was 2.5.4. Then my Kindle gave a message about WN connection problems and said to restart. I did. It was still 2.5.4. I hooked it up to transfer some files and noticed an extra file in the root directory. I was in a hurry and did not make a copy. but I suspected that my earlier problems were due to a conflict between my K2 downloading an upgrade while it was downloading and indexing several books. It is now after lunch and  my K2 US has upgraded itself to 2.5.6.


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

Silly me. When I read this, I ran and turned on my WN. Then it dawned on me that I have the font hack on. But then...it was trying to restart and do something weird. I've got a feeling if I pull out my laptop and take the hack off, it will update. 

I also turned on my husband's WN (he doesn't have a font hack on his). His updated almost immediately. Now to figure out what the update was all about!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

MrTsMom said:


> Silly me. When I read this, I ran and turned on my WN. Then it dawned on me that I have the font hack on. But then...it was trying to restart and do something weird. I've got a feeling if I pull out my laptop and take the hack off, it will update.
> 
> I also turned on my husband's WN (he doesn't have a font hack on his). His updated almost immediately. Now to figure out what the update was all about!


I have the latest font hack for the 2.5.x K2us and the 2.5.6 installed anyway. The newest font hack does not have to be removed to receive the software updates.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up.  Turned on the Wireless a bit ago after seeing the thread, and mine's now at 2.5.6.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Ditto here....just turned mine on and it downloaded the update. Thanks for the heads up because I wouldn't have known it was sitting there otherwise.


----------



## HankP (Jan 18, 2010)

My K2us just updated to 2.5.6 WITH the Font & Screensaver Hacks INSTALLED!!


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

Anyone figure out what this does?


----------



## JaneD (May 11, 2010)

On the Amazon boards several people suggested this is only an update for K2 US, not for international or DXi. Anyone with a DX gotten this update? (Just asking because I want to know whether there's any point in keeping the wireless on my DXi.)


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

HankP said:


> My K2us just updated to 2.5.6 WITH the Font & Screensaver Hacks INSTALLED!!


Yes, mine did too. Worked great. Just one less thing to worry about is good!


----------



## AppleBlossom (Jul 9, 2009)

Ditto for me.  I just turned on WN and for only the 2nd time ever, I got an OTA update (the first time being yesterday with the 2.5.4)


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

After reading this - I went to settings and did a synch.. Checked to see that a new install.bin was in my root.. tried to update the kindle without uninstalling my hacks and it didn't work.. I just had to uninstall my 2.5.2 font hacks and the screensaver  - repeated the synch and install - and now it did work but I'm just up to 2.5.4. Not sure how others are avoiding removing the hacks..  so now I need to put them back on.. sigh.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

bordercollielady said:


> After reading this - I went to settings and did a synch.. Checked to see that a new install.bin was in my root.. tried to update the kindle without uninstalling my hacks and it didn't work.. I just had to uninstall my 2.5.2 font hacks and the screensaver - repeated the synch and install - and now it did work but I'm just up to 2.5.4. Not sure how others are avoiding removing the hacks.. so now I need to put them back on.. sigh.


The first 2.5 hacks that came out required removal before you could get an update. Only the very latest version of the hacks allow updating without removal.

Latest font and screensaver hacks are in this post on mobilereads.com:

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showpost.php?p=973688&postcount=1

Great illustrated directions for both font and screensaver hacks are here:

Font hack: http://wiki.mobileread.com/wiki/Kind..._2.5.x_Kindles

SS Hack: http://wiki.mobileread.com/wiki/Kind..._2.5.x_Kindles


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

I also updated my K2US last night, but it only updated to 2.5.4 (I was on 2.5 before) - but that did give me the opportunity to also update to the latest version of the SS hack, so hopefully I won't have to worry about that anymore


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

DD said:


> The first 2.5 hacks that came out required removal before you could get an update. Only the very latest version of the hacks allow updating without removal.
> 
> Latest font and screensaver hacks are in this post on mobilereads.com:
> 
> ...


Ah - now I see.. well - just reinstalled them so the next time I will use the latest ones.


----------



## tnolan (Feb 28, 2010)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Maybe it's an update just for the old U.S only K2? My K2i is still on 2.5.4.


I can't even get 2.5.4. I give up, I am going to stop wasting my battery on wireless for an update that I am apparently not going to get. If it comes it comes, if not, that's that. I have been keeping the wireless on since I heard about 2.5.4, for many hours each day, apparently for nothing. Whoever got the 2.5.4 for their k2i (such as NYC Kindle Fan), enjoy! You are lucky.


----------



## matilda314 (May 20, 2010)

I just checked my K2us and it was on 2.5.4, however when I checked it had an update downloaded so I installed it.  I'm fairly new to all the update stuff etc and knowing where to look to see if one is available, but isn't it supposed to download and install automatically?  If not, shouldn't you at least be alerted to an update waiting to be installed somehow?
Thanks


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

matilda314 said:


> I just checked my K2us and it was on 2.5.4, however when I checked it had an update downloaded so I installed it. I'm fairly new to all the update stuff etc and knowing where to look to see if one is available, but isn't it supposed to download and install automatically? If not, shouldn't you at least be alerted to an update waiting to be installed somehow?
> Thanks


It probably would have auto-installed the next time you left your Kindle is sleep mode.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

So I uninstalled the .4 version of the 2.5 SS hack.
And put WN on.
And 2.5.4 installed.
Then 2.5.6 installed.
So now I am uptodate.
Just have to go see about the NEW 2.5 SS hack.
Thanks all.


----------



## cloudyvisions (May 21, 2009)

Awesome! I got 2.5.4 last night, but I just turned on my wireless and the 2.5.6 update downloaded and installed without a problem, and I have both font and screensaver hacks on! I love the new hacks! So much easier to update now.

I don't see anything major in this update. I do wish they would add a way to edit a book into a collection while reading the book.


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

The 2.5.6 is like the 2.5.3 was for the k2i. It just updated the version tags and journal.


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

I have the font hack installed and the update installed - in fact, with wireless on, it updated, I think from 2.5.3 to 2.5.4. Then I turned wireless off, and it was sitting on the table and a few minutes later it updated AGAIN, to 2.5.6! Weird! Plus, I've NEVER gotten an update over the air before - always had to do it myself.


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

After seeing this thread this morning, I quickly turned WN on and did a sync.  I then put my K2US (version 2.3.3) into sleep mode and went back to work.  An hour or so later, I noticed the screen saver had changed and I am now at 2.5.6.  I can't wait to start creating collections and trying the other new features.


----------



## matilda314 (May 20, 2010)

Nogdog,
Thanks for the explanation.  I didn't realize it did the updates when it when into sleep mode.  I appreciate the explanation


----------



## journey711 (Jun 29, 2010)

So if I still have 2.5.3 am i being ignored??  I've only had Kindle for 3 weeks so I am still learning how to turn it on let alone the rest of the stuff, and I am NOT tech savy!!


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

I loaded 2.5.2 onto my kindle 2 US as soon as amazon posted the manual download. Yesterday I got 2.5.6. I had not gotten any other 2.5.* updates. 

However, it is not nearly as big of a deal as getting 2.5*, there aren't any new features in these updates. The one thing I noticed was that with 2.5.2 I was needing to sync to get books that were ordered while whispernet was off. This is the one thing that I have noticed that is fixed.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

journey711 said:


> So if I still have 2.5.3 am i being ignored?? I've only had Kindle for 3 weeks so I am still learning how to turn it on let alone the rest of the stuff, and I am NOT tech savy!!


Hi, journey711. The difference between 2.5.3 and 2.5.6 would be hardly noticeable. It might be just a bug fix that you may not even notice. I wouldn't worry about it. If you have the newest font and/or screensaver hack installed and leave your Kindle plugged in (so the battery doesn't run down) with Whispernet on, you will probably get it automatically sooner or later.


----------



## hunsakermountain (Apr 24, 2009)

Another stupid question:  how do I find what version I have installed.  (where do I see the number?)


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

hunsakermountain said:


> Another stupid question: how do I find what version I have installed. (where do I see the number?)


Press the home button, press the menu button, select settings in the menu, it is on the lower right hand of the screen.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

tnolan said:


> I can't even get 2.5.4. I give up, I am going to stop wasting my battery on wireless for an update that I am apparently not going to get. If it comes it comes, if not, that's that. I have been keeping the wireless on since I heard about 2.5.4, for many hours each day, apparently for nothing. Whoever got the 2.5.4 for their k2i (such as NYC Kindle Fan), enjoy! You are lucky.


No need to run down your battery, really. I plug my Kindle into the wall charger on my bedside table every night after I finish reading and leave the Whispernet on.


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

journey711 said:


> So if I still have 2.5.3 am i being ignored?? I've only had Kindle for 3 weeks so I am still learning how to turn it on let alone the rest of the stuff, and I am NOT tech savy!!


2.5.6 currently appears to be only for the Kindle 2 US, the one that uses the Sprint network. If you bought your Kindle 2 three weeks ago, roughly the same time I bought mine, you likely have a Kindle 2 International. So far the highest firmware available for the K2i is 2.5.3.


----------



## journey711 (Jun 29, 2010)

So the answer to my last question lead to another .... what is a screensaver/font hack?


----------



## stormmaster (Jun 12, 2010)

The screensaver and font hacks allow you to change aspects of the Kindle that Amazon doesn't allow you to change in an unhacked device (vanilla I call it). As the name implies, the screensaver hack changes the screensaver, in this case, allowing you to use your own images for the screensaver image. (No more dead authors!) The font hack changes the font, allowing you to find a slightly better font. IMHO, the default font on the DXg is fine as it, and the K2 isn't bad either, but I just like Fontin (the font I have installed) better. A matter of taste.

Bottom line: The screensaver hack gets rid of the ghastly dead author images, which everyone wants to do, and the font hack allows the use of different fonts, which some people like, and some people don't.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

journey711 said:


> So the answer to my last question lead to another .... what is a screensaver/font hack?


I don't have the best eyes anymore (30+ years as a software developer staring at a computer).. so I use the BoldNarrow font hack. This is the same font as normally on the Kindle but darker.. Until the 6 inch Kindle gets the new screen with a better contrast I need the hack to read comfortably.


----------



## sport91 (May 6, 2009)

My K2US just went straight from 2.3 to 2.5.6 after I had been leaving the whispernet on for the last 2 months or so (except for when I was traveling so the battery wouldn't die on the plane). I like the collections and it seems like the page turns are faster. I've never hacked mine.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

I checked my K2US and it still showed 2.5.4 and Update Your Kindle was greyed out.

Just on a hunch I told it to restart.

After it came back up, Update Your Kindle was no longer greyed out so I selected it.

After the update, it shows 2.5.6.

I have no idea why it didn't do the update on it's own. It has been sitting in screen saver mode with whisper net on for over a week.


----------



## ElAguila (Dec 25, 2009)

A couple of days ago my US K2 updated from 2.5.2 to 2.5.4. I just connected and there was an update. The file is Update_501100064_501108064.bin and it updates it 2.5.6. I also am unsure of what changes were done. I think most of them are "under the hood" so to speak as I can't tell a difference yet.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I FINALLY got my K2 update this morning - and was surprised to see 2.5.6. Does it have anything the earlier 2.5 upgrades didn't have?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

4Katie said:


> I FINALLY got my K2 update this morning - and was surprised to see 2.5.6. Does it have anything the earlier 2.5 upgrades didn't have?


Functionally: no. It's probably just another bug-fix/performance patch.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## lgb0250 (Feb 18, 2010)

Just received this email.  Haven't downloaded it yet:

Dear Kindle Customer,

We recently released a new, free Kindle software update that is available for your Kindle. In order to receive the automatic update please turn your wireless on, navigate to the home screen and click on "Sync and Check for Items" on the Kindle menu. The software update will download in the background and install the next time your Kindle goes into sleep mode. The update should take less than 10 minutes to complete.

The features included in this update are:

      Collections
      Organize your books and documents into one or more collections

      PDF Pan and Zoom
      Zoom into PDFs and pan around to easily view small print and detailed tables or graphics

      Facebook & Twitter Posts
      Share meaningful book passages with friends on Facebook and Twitter directly from your Kindle

      Password Protection
      Password protect your Kindle when you're not using it

      Popular Highlights
      See what the Kindle community thinks are the most interesting passages in the books you're reading

      More Font Sizes & Improved Clarity
      Enjoy two new larger font sizes and sharper fonts for an even more comfortable reading experience


Learn more about these new features.

To find out more about the wireless update process please visit this page. If you don't have wireless connectivity you can install the update using your computer by simply following these instructions.

Sincerely,
The Kindle team


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

4Katie said:


> I FINALLY got my K2 update this morning - and was surprised to see 2.5.6. Does it have anything the earlier 2.5 upgrades didn't have?


Kindle 2 US or Kindle 2 International?


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

lgb0250 said:


> Just received this email. Haven't downloaded it yet:
> 
> Dear Kindle Customer,
> 
> ...


This is the original 2.5.x release released at least a month ago.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

There were 2 threads right next to one another about the 2.5.6 update, so I merged them together.

~Luv


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> There were 2 threads right next to one another about the 2.5.6 update, so I merged them together.
> 
> ~Luv


Thanks. I hadn't seen the other one.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

lgb0250 said:


> Just received this email. Haven't downloaded it yet:
> 
> Dear Kindle Customer,
> 
> ...


I got this email today as well. I had manually updated to 2.5 the day it was released. I went to settings this afternoon and sure enough, update your Kindle was available. My Kindle is now running 2.5.6.


----------

